# Nails WAY too long - help



## mrs1885 (Nov 22, 2006)

Now that we have Butchie and Bell-Bell settled in with us, what can we do about their nails? They are way too long. I don't think the *insert foul name here* that was using them as little breeding machines ever clipped their nails. I trimmed them both back last night, but they are still way too long. If I clip them anymore they will bleed. I don't want to hurt them. Is it too late to fix it?


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

What cute little names! It sounds like you've done your best with their nails. I think its great you can cut them without them going nuts! I end up taking my dog to the vet since she hates getting her nails cut. One thing that helps a LOT---long daily walks on the cement keeps her nails much more managable. I only have to get them trimmed every other month or so.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Rescued dogs! Lucky dogs!

I also take my dog to have her "nails done", but if you think they will bleed...that might not be an option. LuvMySkippy has a great suggestion. Maybe once they have worn down, they won't seem like such a problem.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Just keep cutting them. The quick should eventually start to recede.


----------



## mrs1885 (Nov 22, 2006)

LuvmySkippy said:


> I think its great you can cut them without them going nuts!



It's amazing what they will let you do to them if you have liver treats!! They are very food motivated. 

Speaking of food - when I adopted them, their previous 'pimp' as I like to call her - was very proud to tell me that they were on good food : Old Roy High Protein. Poor Butchie was so skinny in the hips he just looked horrible. Neither of them had any weight at all to them. Just little sticks. We've only had them a month or so I think and they are already looking better. Butchies 'flea allergy' miraculously has cleared up. Amazing what a good diet and flea preventative will do! They are getting healthier coats, more active and playful, and filling out. They are starting to look like they _should have _looked in the first place. Makes me so angry that she treated them the way she did.


----------



## mrs1885 (Nov 22, 2006)

*krista* said:


> Just keep cutting them. The quick should eventually start to recede.



It will recede?? That's great. I didn't know that! Yeh!!

You must have been replying at the same time I was!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I rescued Dolly and it was the same thing...she looks so amazing with the good food! Her hair was rough and patchy and she had some mange. Now she is silky and soft...happy and energetic. I give her Innova, but there are so many good foods out there nowadays.

I TRIED to cut her nails, treats and all. She turned into a raging lunatic...to the point where if she saw the clippers she ran away. SO, now I take her to Petsmart...where she is so docile that she actually licks the chin of the girl who clips her. Go figure! It's worth the $8.00 to me at this point!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yep, like Krista said. If you trim them regularly, (like once a week, even if it's just a tiny bit), the quick will gradually recede. Which is also why it's important not to let them *grow* for long periods, because the quick gets longer and then you can't cut the nails as short.

For those who have trouble clipping their dogs nails, here's an idea:

http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/nailfile.html

I'm going to try this out sometime, even though I don't have trouble with Beau's nails. It would still be easier and get them really smooth in the process.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

take a tiny bit off once a week for the next couple of months, the quick will start to recede and you can get then nice and short.
a small grinder also helps!


----------



## mrs1885 (Nov 22, 2006)

I used Innova Evo with the rotties and terriers, before we adopted Bell and Butchie, but the rotties had gas so bad from it that the paint started peeling off the walls - yuck!! I switched to Nurto Ultra and add a little salmon oil and it seems to be working wonders. 

BTW - the salmon oil I started for the rotties at the suggestion of someone that's had that breed for ages. I just assumed it would be good to add to all the dogs, but then hubby mentioned how tiny Bell and Butchie are compared to the rotties and asked if it would be good for them too, being so different. Anyone have any idea?

Funny you mention the difference in the coat. They had their baths Sunday night and last night I noticed how very shiny, sleek, and soft their fur is. In such a short amount of time. Wow.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the chis can have salmon oil, its great for them, just give them less than the rotts lol.


----------



## mrs1885 (Nov 22, 2006)

Phew! Thanks. 

I've gotten so used to the rotties it's hard to remind myself sometimes that the chis are so little they may be different. Is there anything - other than a dinosaur sized bone - that would be ok for the bigger dogs and not for the chis? 

Like, last night hubby baked a ham for dinner. When I was done I cut little tiny pieces off for them, and all the doggies - after sitting nice and polite - got a few bites. Is that ok??


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I did have one thing with Dolly that made me hold off on any more treats for her (other than the usual doggie ones)...I gave her a tiny bit of pumpkin muffin. I think the sugar was too much (duh) because the tiniest bit of muffie to a seven pound dog is like a whole muffin to a 50 pounder...and I wouldn't give that to one of them. Anyway, she really did SLEEP all afternoon and seem "off". I felt bad and decided no more sweets (not that I ever give them, but even once in a while).

However, when one dog gets cheese, or turkey...they all do.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

i think your great! those 2 guys are very lucky to have you! i also have a little rescue chihuahua so i know how it is to watch them get better, but still aggrevating to know someone mistreated them in the first place!

i was giggling about getting use to the chi's from rotties, i had the same thing i have/had a golden, pit bull and a shep/collie then two chi's...i would catch myself going to feed them WAY to much forgetting how small they are!!

hugs and kisses to all your doggies!


----------



## mrs1885 (Nov 22, 2006)

That's so funny. I've never in my life had a small dog. I've always had bigger dogs, from pitties and rotts to mastiffs. The small dogs I had before were about 65 pounds. My biggest was 182. 

3 and 4 pounds. I just can't figure out what to do!! And you are right. I give them a bowl of food and find myself stressing because they didn't woof it down and devour every morsel like the rotties. Then I compare their bowls - the smallest I could find at the pet store - to their size. No wonder they don't finish. That bowl is big enough for them to sit in!! Duh!!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

I work at a Pet resort and we have grooming

Clip there nails every 2 -3 wks the more you clip the further back the quick will jump back enabling for you to go shorter each time.


----------



## marie-ann1 (Oct 30, 2006)

This may have been suggested already... but ... if they need to go to the vet for dental work or anything that means they will be asleep... ask the vet to cut their nails back while that are "out".... they have Silver Nitrate which stops the bleeding and they won't even know its been done....


----------



## mrs1885 (Nov 22, 2006)

marie-ann1 said:


> This may have been suggested already... but ... if they need to go to the vet for dental work or anything that means they will be asleep... ask the vet to cut their nails back while that are "out".... they have Silver Nitrate which stops the bleeding and they won't even know its been done....



I'm glad you brought this up. I'd thought of this but didn't know if they'd do it and just didn't ask the vet. The only thing though, wouldn't it hurt when they woke up? I broke a nail Friday way back past the quick. I've been trimming it daily so it doesn't snag or anything, but man oh man does it hurt. I can't imagine having to walk on my hands all day if they were all like that. Would they feel the same thing we do?


----------

